# In news 28/06 - gene variant identified + aspirin may help



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

In today's news -

The bit about aspirin clearly isn't news to lots of us but looks like Care have identified a gene issue which they have treated with aspirin and heparin and improved success rates.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10932118/Aspirin-may-hold-key-to-preventing-miscarriages.html

I found this bit particularly interesting - "The gene, known as C4/M2, was present in 44 per cent of Care Fertility patients compared with just 15 per cent of the general population."

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

